
Theoretical Machine Learning Lecture Series: Deep Learning and Cognition - nabla9
https://www.ias.edu/ideas/2017/manning-deep-learning
======
braindead_in
Here's a free transcript, in case anyone's interested (around 80% accurate).

[https://scribie.com/account/eeIvFBUv?fid=ff499dd6f79e41b682c...](https://scribie.com/account/eeIvFBUv?fid=ff499dd6f79e41b682cfdd955750253a57b94722)

------
ahussain
For those who like Prof Manning's style and want to get more in depth, here
are the lecture videos for the NLP course he teaches at Stanford:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQQ-
W_63UgQ&list=PL3FW7Lu3i5...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQQ-
W_63UgQ&list=PL3FW7Lu3i5Jsnh1rnUwq_TcylNr7EkRe6)

